# Excel won't open saved spreadsheet



## jn7531a (Oct 22, 2008)

First, I have Vista OS and MS 2007 Office Professional Plus.

Second, the problem. I can open Excel to create a new spreadsheet, save it and close it. However, once I reopen the saved/closed file, I can not open it. Instead, I get a dialog box that says: "Windows cannot find 'C:\users\...07_FormName.xls' Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again." 

I put the CD in and chose the "repair" option, but that did not solve this issue. What else can I do? I also need to use excel to create a spreadsheet tomorrow the 22nd for my new job I started this week. Please help me! Many thanks.


----------



## ratcat73 (Oct 17, 2008)

G'day,

I have this problem too, when I try to open the file from window explorer.

Have you try re opening the file via the 'Office Button'. There a list of recent documents on the right hand side of the 'Office Button Menu' 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To find the recent document(s) that you had open.

Go to the Office button (found in the at the top on the left hand side of the excel window) -> Click on the button and then click on the workbook you desire located on the right. 

To adjust on how many document you wish displayed go the Excel Options (located on the bottom right hand side) after clicking on the Office button. Click on the "Advanced". Scroll down to a heading named "Display" then adjust the field next to "Show the number of Recent Documents:"

Number of Documents showing: Min is 0, Max is 50

Pin the Document

If you have a recurring document(s) that work on over days and/or weeks, you can pin it to the Office button by clicking once on the pin on the right hand side of the name of the document (the pin will turn green). That document will stay there until the document is unpinned (the pin will turn back to gray). 

HTH


----------



## jn7531a (Oct 22, 2008)

Crap, that worked! Thank you so much! I had to figure out at first that you meant to have Excel open and then open the file from within. 

Is there any way to open the file from itself rather than having to open Excel and then open the file? Do you know why it does this? 

Again, thank you and have a great day! 

~Jo


----------



## ratcat73 (Oct 17, 2008)

jn7531a said:


> Crap, that worked! Thank you so much! I had to figure out at first that you meant to have Excel open and then open the file from within.............................


Yeah, sorry about missing at bit. But I'm glad I could help you Jo.




jn7531a said:


> ...........................Is there any way to open the file from itself rather than having to open Excel and then open the file? Do you know why it does this?
> 
> Again, thank you and have a great day!
> 
> ~Jo


No I don't know why it does it. I just changed my operating habits.

I just read in another thread its not just Office 2007 does it, its also the older version too.

A bug in the system ? Just one of microsoft qurks

Cheers


----------

